# Hunters access rights to our land



## Aden'Soph

Perhaps already discussed so apologies.

We have 18 acres alongside the N2 in the Alentejo once fenced now cut and kicked down in parts by hunters. An access track for the one farmer without any other access to his field starts from outside our house. Presumably no one else has any right to be on it - particularly at night. For a while now we have been disturbed after dark even though the hunting season has not officially started. At 3am the other night and mysteriously the headlights went off when we shone a lamp at them. So were these 'ladroes' not hunters which is obviously yet another concern of ours ? 
So - *What rights as landowners do we have to protect our pets /'animais do estimaçao' (cats particularly) during this forthcoming hunting season ? And do these differ at night ? *
Our municipal suggest we go to the GNR, the GNR will presumably look blank (as most of them we are told also hunt) and then direct us back to the Municipal. 
Elsewhere we read of the suggestion that just a simple letter to the Municipal and then buying and installing green signs to replace the red ones.
Some questions :
Can hunters access unfenced land at any time 24/7 so at the very least we now need to patch up our fencing ?
Can we put obstructions up on this trackway to stop vehicles at night including signs saying in pt ...access closed at night.
If some idiot is blasting away at night at any eyeballs looking back at him .... its obviously our two cats rights to life that concern us ... !
Our dogs are not 'attack dogs' but when let loose will obviously challenge anyone .... has the hunter the right to assume he is in danger and shoot them without checking first with the human also approaching him behind them ? 
Supposedly each hunter carries insurance ... does anyone know of a successful prosecution for 'wrongful killing' of 'animais do estimaçao' ???


----------



## canoeman

You might find this site useful as it does give links to the Decrees etc that cover hunting.
Your first point of call should be your local Camra as they are responsible for your local Hunting zones.

Federao de Caadores do Algarve

The law of Trespass in Portugal is very different, basically it doesn't exist but if you designate the boundaries of your property with markers, walls or fences backed up with No Hunting signs then unless someone had right of way (servidão which would be in your "deeds") anyone crossing your boundaries would be trespassing, note even a EDP meter reader would not enter your property to read an external meter if you weren't there, if it's *not* fenced or marked in some way, think of the number of houses you see with just a chain or rope across a driveway, then anyone can enter your land but there not allowed to take anything.

If it's fenced, marked etc Hunters are *not* allowed unless they already have permission or the land is designated as a hunting zone and your not aware of it. Enforcing it on 18 acres would be difficult why not seek a compromise and allow hunting within certain areas with designated access so safeguarding your property and limiting further damage to fences.


----------



## Ingles

Aden'Soph said:


> Perhaps already discussed so apologies.
> 
> We have 18 acres alongside the N2 in the Alentejo once fenced now cut and kicked down in parts by hunters. An access track for the one farmer without any other access to his field starts from outside our house. Presumably no one else has any right to be on it - particularly at night. For a while now we have been disturbed after dark even though the hunting season has not officially started. At 3am the other night and mysteriously the headlights went off when we shone a lamp at them. So were these 'ladroes' not hunters which is obviously yet another concern of ours ?
> So - *What rights as landowners do we have to protect our pets /'animais do estimaçao' (cats particularly) during this forthcoming hunting season ? And do these differ at night ? *
> Our municipal suggest we go to the GNR, the GNR will presumably look blank (as most of them we are told also hunt) and then direct us back to the Municipal.
> Elsewhere we read of the suggestion that just a simple letter to the Municipal and then buying and installing green signs to replace the red ones.
> Some questions :
> Can hunters access unfenced land at any time 24/7 so at the very least we now need to patch up our fencing ?
> Can we put obstructions up on this trackway to stop vehicles at night including signs saying in pt ...access closed at night.
> If some idiot is blasting away at night at any eyeballs looking back at him .... its obviously our two cats rights to life that concern us ... !
> Our dogs are not 'attack dogs' but when let loose will obviously challenge anyone .... has the hunter the right to assume he is in danger and shoot them without checking first with the human also approaching him behind them ?
> Supposedly each hunter carries insurance ... does anyone know of a successful prosecution for 'wrongful killing' of 'animais do estimaçao' ???


Hi. Your concerns are well founded , many of the Hunters here have no respect for fences & the "Rights of the Landowner"
Signs informing "No Hunting Allowed" is the 1st step.
You can blocked any acess that is ON your land & Lock any Gate that is ON your Land.
Contact Municipal & local Junta & GNR & make it plain that your land is off limits take your copy of your Land Survey to all of them & make sure the GNR take down all particulars & request a copy.
Hunters are only legaly allowed to hunt from Dawn - Sunset on Public Land or designated Hunting Zones
Please send PM


----------



## travelling-man

Do the same laws apply to fishing?

For example, if you own land that goes down to a river do have have sole fishing rights or can anyone fish that stretch please?


----------



## canoeman

I believe everyone has access to riverbanks, I did look at a property with as if I understood had fishing rights to 1/2 way across river. So although someone could walk along bank they couldn't fish my boundary. Private fishing or not you must have a licence to fish any water including coastal and extra licencing for certain waters.


----------



## travelling-man

Thanks...... Again!


----------



## paramonte

Canoamen explained it clearly, writen signs stating "no hunting" and the like are not enough acording to the law, go to the Câmara (also spelled Câmara Municipal) and get the right signs etc.


----------



## siobhanwf

I have been lead to believe that if your property is on land where hunting is permitted you have a right to join that hunting group.


----------



## canoeman

"Elsewhere we read of the suggestion that just a simple letter to the Municipal and then buying and installing green signs to replace the red ones"

If as you say you have *red/white* signs on your land then they need to be changed to *White/red and or Geen/white*
Quite what your rights are I'm not sure but I would find out whether your land is in a designated area, before trying anything else. 
Reverse logic or maybe the Red is to warn of danger, but anyway

Red means hunting allowed
White/red & Green/white means no hunting

These are current permitted signage

http://zcml.planetaclix.pt/Doc/Sinaliza_Venatoria.pdf


The link on signage http://www.afn.min-agricultura.pt/portal/caca/cacar/sinalizacao-venatoria no longer works but you could contact
MAMAOT who are the governing body


----------



## travelling-man

Thanks very much.... I'm not particularly anti hunting at all but ideally would like to be in control of it so it and the populations aren't abused..... I'm also hoping to buy somewhere with a bit of a river at the end of the garden and would like to know what my position is there as well.


----------



## siobhanwf

travelling-man said:


> Thanks very much.... I'm not particularly anti hunting at all but ideally would like to be in control of it so it and the populations aren't abused..... I'm also hoping to buy somewhere with a bit of a river at the end of the garden and would like to know what my position is there as well.



Have just sent you a PM


----------



## travelling-man

And just replied.... Thanks!


----------



## canoeman

Must have been my internet connection yesterday, working fine today

http://www.afn.min-agricultura.pt/po...acao-venatoria


----------



## siobhanwf

canoeman said:


> Must have been my internet connection yesterday, working fine today
> 
> http://www.afn.min-agricultura.pt/po...acao-venatoria



Looks like the problem is their end. Link will not connect today


----------



## canoeman

Really odd, working from original link I posted,copy and pasted again
Sinalização Venatória — Autoridade Florestal Nacional


----------



## travelling-man

That last one works for me... Thanks.


----------



## siobhanwf

Me too. :clap2::clap2:


----------

